

Ractive.js is faster than Ember's Glimmer or Underscore - rich_harris
http://www.rich-harris.co.uk/ractive-dbmonster/

======
rich_harris
This is intended in the same friendly competitive spirit as Jeremy Ashkenas'
demo yesterday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9141321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9141321))
- no disrespect intended to the Ember community, who are rightly proud of what
looks like a terrific piece of work. I built this for my own curiosity in a
few minutes, and felt compelled to share it when I saw the results.

More info here: [https://github.com/rich-harris/ractive-
dbmonster](https://github.com/rich-harris/ractive-dbmonster)

------
guilhermeaiolfi
I made the switch from ember to ractive and all I can say is that speed is not
the only selling point for ractive. It's much MUCH easier to develop in
ractive. Maybe it was just a matter of taste or I was doing things differently
(I don't think so) but I was always felling like fighting against the
framework. Ractive is so easy, flexible, fast. I hope it gets more attention
from the JS community. It really deserves it.

